# I found my new calling



## Braineack (Jan 4, 2018)

combining my hobbies!

Photographer takes post wedding private shoots with cats... and the results are beautiful (Gallery)


----------



## terri (Jan 4, 2018)

Fantastic shots!    Great idea, too.    

Cats improve most any photo, of course.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 4, 2018)

Interesting idea.

I could see a lot of people wanting this.


----------



## waday (Jan 4, 2018)

It’s always a good idea to include pets! My sister asked the photographer take pictures of her with the family dog in her dress prior to the ceremony.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 4, 2018)

Braineack said:


> combining my hobbies!
> 
> Photographer takes post wedding private shoots with cats... and the results are beautiful (Gallery)



I seen that article and immediately thought of you. Lol, then you posted it.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 4, 2018)

I tried it once with Goldfish ... didn't look as nice as those cats ... must have done something wrong.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 4, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I seen that article and immediately thought of you. Lol, then you posted it.


----------

